# Recent rains, How have they been?



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

How have the rains been in SE North Dakota? Wondering if they have any impact so far on the nesting season.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, and how about the southcentral and southwest parts of the state? anything significant fall in those areas?


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Drove through the southern Part of ND over this past week to meet some friends of mine in Herreid SD. Pheasants were literally everywhere, and what a difference a few months made in the landscape. Everything was nice and green, many water holes that we hunted by which were dry last year had water in them.

Very nice to see.

Not an over abundance of rain in the south central part however. Things are good now, but timely rains will be needed over the summer to create good hunting cover and ensuring brood survival. All in all though it was a better picture than i expected.

Thats all for now.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks Dunk, keep us posted later on this summer, please.


----------

